# Shrimp tacos



## zwiller (Feb 10, 2020)

Been meaning to post this and finally managed time to take pics.  Not really a step by step but it should suffice.  

I use whatever shrimp I get a deal on but always go on the larger size.  Sometimes raw, sometimes frozen.  In the case, frozen.  Thaw and lose the tail.  

Make the rub.  You can use premade "taco/mexican" seasoning but I like to make mine.  The seasoning is a tex mex rub (sans cumin).  2tsp chili powder, 1/2tsp each of salt, pepper, onion powder, gran. garlic and a shake of accent.  








Throw shrimp in bag, add seasoning, mix well, and park in fridge a few hours.  







Skewer and pellicle.  Pellicle is essential for good sear marks.  Results were weak today as cold and windy but doable.  







I grill the shrimp and onion (the real key) with some oak pellets scattered.  Once done, park in 170F oven on a foiled lined cookie sheet.  Once all is grilled, remove skewers and and chop a bit but you could keep whole if you wanted.  The actual taco itself can be made countless ways but the essentials are: flour tortilla (nuke with moist paper towls to soften), greens/arulua, a few cilantro leaves, shrimp and onion.  Strangely tomato just doesn't work here but is typical for us.  Of course, feel free to improvise.  

Money shot:







Just kidding...  







For mine, I went with some avocado, feta cheese, and a few hits of Valentina hot sauce.  I don't typically do it but gave it a wipe a sour cream for some reason.  I wanted to post this because I've some threads on shrimp tacos but have never seen the onion grilled.  Total game changer.  Try it.   If I missed out on anything let me know.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice love shrimp anyway you fix them.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 10, 2020)

Good looking tacos! I could eat shrimp every day! Of all the tacos ive ever made ive never done shrimp. Guess its time to change that lol!


----------



## zwiller (Feb 10, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice love shrimp anyway you fix them.
> 
> Warren


Me too.  Wife suggested alfredo but I had a half bag of cilantro...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks for the like zwiller it is greatly appreciated.

My wife's favorite is scampi over rice.

Warren


----------



## xray (Feb 10, 2020)

Nice looking tacos! I’ll go for 6 please. Great thing with shrimp tacos is they come together so quickly.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 10, 2020)

I love Shimp Tacos and your'spouse look Great! Speaking of the Grilled Onions, I do a Fajita Marinated Shrimp with Grilled Onions and Peppers...JJ


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2020)

Uh Oh   I see a problem  ...............   I didn't get one or three     Nice Job
Love Shrimp and Fish Taco's 

Gary


----------



## seenred (Feb 10, 2020)

I like!  You can do shrimp (or fish, for that matter) tacos about a thousand different ways, and I like pretty much all of 'em.  Yours sure look terrific, Z!

Red


----------



## zwiller (Feb 11, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Good looking tacos! I could eat shrimp every day! Of all the tacos ive ever made ive never done shrimp. Guess its time to change that lol!


Thanks.  You might be surprised just how good these are.  These are probably our favorite and we make A LOT of different tacos.  Sometimes just eat the grilled (and rubbed) shrimp without doing tacos.  We do that with a half a steak and taters or a salad.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Feb 11, 2020)

Only thing I see missing was my plate. Looks awesome from here. Thumbs up. 

G


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Before steak like this zwiller?









Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Ha got ya didn't I Thanks for the like zwiller it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 11, 2020)

You had me at 'Shrimp'....
Looks awesome, love shrimp tacos!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 6, 2020)

wrong topic


----------

